# SEVIN for Yellow Jackets



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

have a yellow jacket problem. Wondering what's the best method for getting the yellow jackets to land in the sevin poison to bring it back the nest... I've been using Smoked turkey sprinkled with sevin on the window seal. Don't know if it's working. How long does it take, anyone else how any sucess with Sevin? I heard it's the best.

Thanks


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Sevin works great for just about any insect. I've had the best reults by finding their nest area & putting the sevin where they have to walk through it to get to the nest. Kills the carrier & the larvae in the nest. Takes about 3 days to wipe them out. Also, I used a "turkey baster" to spray the stuff.
T


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

They seem to like open cans of soda so you might try putting it around the top of an open can. The only problem with doing this way is some honey bees get killed too. Wasp/yellow jacket traps work pretty good for getting rid of them but not killing bees.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

You're supposed to blow the dust directly into the entrance of the nest with an applicator that looks like a plastic squeeze bottle. The idea is for the bees/hornets/wasps to brush against the dust as they enter the nest so it kills the entire colony. Luring the bees away from the nest defeats the purpose of the dust. For a complete kill within 24 hrs I recommend a professional product called Drione dust. Sevin is cheaper and easier to find but IMO not nearly as effective as Drione. Good luck. Just remember to either apply the dust at night, wait for colder temps, or apply it during the day and run like hell .


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, if you know where the nest is then just hit it with a can of bug killer foam that shoots like 20 feet or so. But I am guessing that the nest locations are not known.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

> just hit it with a can of bug killer foam


Easy to find the entrance...not always easy to reach the nest. At my place they like to enter through seams in the vinyl siding and build their nest inside the walls. Try hitting that with a can of spray.


----------



## Gepetto (Sep 23, 2009)

Foam that shoots distances is only good for wasp nests. For yellow jackets, put the tiny, long, red dispersal straw in the nozzle of a can of brake cleaning fluid, insert it in the hole to their nest and let half the can go. Best done at night, of course. I've wiped out nests in block walls, between a window frame and the siding, in the ground near the back porch, in a basement window, and in a hole next to the henhouse entrance. 

Before that, it was a struggle. I tried everything from pouring gasoline down their holes when they were in the ground, to duct-taping a shop vac near the entrance to their nest (side of the house) and running it all day. The vac gave me much personal satisfaction, but it did not solve the problem.  Don't seal them off if they're coming to your house because they will find a way out and likely end up in your house.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

your SHOP VAC!!! Yep, a friend told me about it and it works great! Make sure no rain in the forecast-they won't be flying anyways. IF you know where the ground nest is(and have enough extension cord), use the extension and put it right by their hole. Turn it on and watch the fun!!(yeah, I'm wierd sometimes!) You will get a kick out of them coming back and woosh-right in the nozzle. Leave it on for several hours, or all day to get them-coming or going. The suction dries them out in the tank and kills them(but I always spray a little wasp spray in the nozzle while it's running just for good measure). I've done several ground nests and it always worked.


----------

